# I'Ve Never Seen Star Wars !



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe some of you guys can enlighten me, I have genuinely never seen the whole of any Star Wars films. SCI-FI is just not my thing at all but it's on just now and billed as Star Wars Episode IV - A New Hope ?????

The bits I'm seeing look just like bit's of the original that I have seen, Peter Cushing and all that, is it a remastered version or something.

BTW to lazy to google at this time of night :lol:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

If you're confused by why the oldest film is episode 4, it's because the three recent films are prequels. So they were made in the order 4,5,6,1,2,3.

And then the oldest ones had the special effects touched up, just to confuse things more. Hope that helps!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

When it came out it was just Star Wars but after the two sequels & three prequels Mr Lucas added the Episode numbers to try & help people understand the chronological order of them (?) - I saw the original the week it came out in Leicester Square sitting in the front row! - One of my all time best memories (cinema-wise!)

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I seem to remember in the early`80s hearing that George Lucas wanted to make a series of nine Star Wars films :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers guys

I'm confused at the best of times anyway :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> I'm confused at the best of times anyway :lol:


 :shutup: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Queued for 2 hours to get into The Odeon or poss the ABC, in the days before multiplex we had 2 cinemas with 1 screen each. How I wish they were still there instead of Shitecase!

It just blew me away, the opening scene with the ship just endlessly passing overhead, amazing, nothing had been seen before quite like it.

I think Lucas originally has 12 episodes planned.

Out of not wanting to spoil my childhood memories I have deliberatly avoided the prequell abominations.

:starwars:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

That opening shot was also the first time we got to experience truly deep sub-bass due to THX sound systems being installed for the first time.

I think I'm right in saying that it said Episode IV at the start even when it came out, though at the time it was mainly just to create an old fashioned Flash Gordon style 'next exciting episode' mood.

...Ok, reaching for my plastic light sabre, must be buried somewhere under my anorak.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys
> ...


:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

done a bit of a google and there's hours and hours of stuff on Star wars

Although lucas started it off as a stand alone, it soon dawned on him it would make a good trilogy and then the middle trilogy of at least 3 trilogies!

The very 1st film was just called star wars with no episode numbers but when TESB was released 3 years later that was labled episode V

from wiki

The film series began with the film Star Wars, released on May 25, 1977. This was followed by two sequels; The Empire Strikes Back, released on May 21, 1980, and Return of the Jedi, released on May 25, 1983. The opening crawl of the sequels disclosed that they were numbered as "Episode V" and "Episode VI" respectively, though the films were generally advertised solely under their subtitles. Though the first film in the series was simply titled Star Wars, it later had the subtitle Episode IV: A New Hope added to distinguish it from its sequels and prequels


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Queued for 2 hours to get into The Odeon or poss the ABC, in the days before multiplex we had 2 cinemas with 1 screen each. How I wish they were still there instead of Shitecase!
> 
> It just blew me away, the opening scene with the ship just endlessly passing overhead, amazing, nothing had been seen before quite like it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much says all I was going to say......apart from the 12 episodes bit.......and the prequell bit.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

It was on ITV tonight, finished just before Strictly started on BBC.........I know sad life but my wife enjoys it


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They were always best on the big screen or in surround cranked up.

Always makes me think of the Canadian kid who's life was ruined after the video made it to the net, must be hundreds of pretty funny video remakes of him


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Star Wars: utter, utter *****.

This place is pretty much my only refuge from the sci-fi/fantasy world that my mrs and too many of my mates tend to inhabit.

Please don't let this tawdry teenage rubbish infect our lovely site!

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I loved the originals, a big part of my childhood cinema memories.

And I liked the prequels too, I think they recaptured the blockbuster style and scale of the originals, gave great backstory and were well acted. Watch 3 & 4 back to back, they really work.

Andy


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

4 the new hope is the original movie from 1977 i saw that when it came out , i had all the toys ,bet there worth a fortune now lol, i was confused with the new hope thing, but get it now .

paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Star wars was brilliant, loved it as a kid and still think it's probably one of the best set of films ever made IMO


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

My grandad worked as a runner for a film company in Covent Garden after he retired in the late '70s.

When Return of the Jedi came out, he got us tickets to a cast and crew preview at the Odean Leicester Square. I've still got the printed 'credits list' brochure thingy around somewhere.

I was 10 or 11 at the time, the Odean seemed immense but I had a great view - I was sat behind a row of dwarf actors who had played the Ewoks.

I have a dim recollection that Carrie Fisher and Mark Hamill were there on one of the stairways, but I was too terrified to go and ask for their autographs.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Another big Star Wars fan here :starwars:

I still have all of the original figures, I think i'm missing 2 of them, although if i'd known they were likely to be worth anything I wouldn't have opened them and played with them as a child 

Personally I don't think the newer films stack up as well to the originals but I still enjoy them. I'd like them more if they got rid of that stupid Jarjar thing :angry:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kenny baker used the garage my aunty worked at , he had a big merc with pedal extenders , she said he was a nice guy, sadly i never got to meet him but she got me a signed pic of r2d2 sadly i lost it years ago, gutted,

paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Star wars was brilliant, loved it as a kid and still think it's probably one of the best set of films ever made IMO


same here.......i remember q'ing up outside upton park odeon when i was 6 or 7.......it was a big treat for us to go to the pictures as a kid......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> It just blew me away, the opening scene with the ship just endlessly passing overhead, amazing, nothing had been seen before quite like it.


Same here, I also remember the build up in the newspapers before hand, one thing that really impressed me was that unlike the majority of Sci-fi films up to that time everything in Star Wars wasn`t shiny & new, some things were old & worn out with a tendency to break down at the most inopportune moment B)

Another thing about the films is that they grab you from the first moment, there`s no slow build up just straight into the action :starwars:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > It just blew me away, the opening scene with the ship just endlessly passing overhead, amazing, nothing had been seen before quite like it.
> ...


 I agree Mac, brilliant films and brilliant because they had a great and substantial storyline with the effects as illustration. At their heart the SW films are great action/thriller/adventure/love stories, all the spaceship, robots and light saber bit is a bonus 

Andy


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I remember my Grandma taking me to see Star Wars on it's release in 1977. I'll never forget my excitement and being awestruck at the special effects, the action and the excitement. Since then I've probably seen the trilogy countless times and I can even recite the dialogue of the script! Prior to Star Wars, I only had Doctor Who and Star Trek so when it came out it really was a big deal. The franchise has developed it's own expanded universe with explanations of the technology, alien species, characters, politics, planets etc. I would even suggest that it's genre is more mythology than science fiction.

Yesterday I sat and watched Episode IV with my two girls. It was a little difficult trying to explain what The Force is to a 5 and a 6 year old but just like me when I was their age, they enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

vamos666 said:


> Star Wars: utter, utter *****.


Sorry but you are very wrong - Star Wars IS the greatest film ever and that is a fact! 

I have vivid memories queing as a 5-year old with my dad - just imagine how long 2 hours is when you are that age! :lol:

The film had a massive impact on me...

That all said, Raiders of the Lost Ark and Superman were also wonderful...

I remember my dad coming back from seeing 'Alien' - it gave him nightmares for months afterwards and to this day he won't watch it again!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I avoid all sci-fi, I've never seen it and have no idea what it's about, I do know that there are lazer guns and explosions so I know I won't like it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Sorry but you are very wrong - Star Wars IS the greatest film ever and that is a fact!


No Stuart, that is "La Dentellierre" (The Lacemaker) with Isabelle Huppert


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've amended my signature h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sound advice there Paul :thumbsup:


----------

